# Lets see your Dutch Oven setup



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wondering how many people actually use them anymore. My wife and I really enjoy them when we go camping. Something fun for the kids to help with. I'm a DIYer so, just wondering what your setup looks like when you go camping.

Also, any good tips on where to purchase good cast iron.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Bummer. I thought for sure somebody still uses cast iron for cooking.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I love cast iron . My set up is a gas range or oven .


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You can find some good seasoned cast iron on eBay.

I'm a fan of the Griswold brand.

I cook in mine a lot....but hide then from the wife since she hasn't figured out that soapy water is a no no.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I love my cast iron dutch ovens. Last time I used them I made a mean chicken Pot Pie. I bought my first dutch oven at the lodge store, my second was from academy, you can catch them on sale there. The 12 quart from the lodge store was a 2nd that had a small dimple in the lid the size of a pencil lead tip. Thedi ple it is very hard to see, specially with charcoal on the lid...


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

14" Lodge...sits on a steel blind pipe flange. I use a chimney starter for getting the next batch of briquettes started. Use a can of Sterno under the starter rather than a wad of newspaper...a lot less mess.

.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*dutch over*

check out this web site
http://www.camp-cook.com/forum/viewforum.php


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

Lodge 12. Big Bend Trip.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Roentgen. Tat metal pan with the handles, under the grill. Where did you find that? I really like it.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

captMike, awesome link. Greeny for you.


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike,

I can't remember where I bought the pan but it is a galvanized fire pan. Search the internet and I am sure you will find several.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Dutch oven table. 
Remove the rail road spikes if your DO has legs. No more cooking on the ground for me.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4411758#post4411758

T/C


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

On that galvanized pan with the handles, I've seen them at Traders Village. There was a guy selling cookware and frying stuff towards the South end of the property under the large covered roof area. Their used in alot of the Mexican taco stands sometimes. They use the dip area to fry stuff then set it around the edges to keep the items warm but using it for the fire part looks like it works good as well. Flea market in Pearland may have someone there selling some as well. Good luck.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks OD.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats a sweet looking table Tomcat.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Yum*

I cook outdoors on cast iron at least once a month. 2 weekends ago on a trip to Pedernales Falls we ate ALL our meals cooked in Dutch Ovens.

The table was made by a friend. The roast is a stuffed pork loin. A signature dish of mine. The last pic is just an old cookie sheet. I also have an oil drain pan I use on windy days or use it for the charcoal chimney.

I read somewhere that cooking food in a dutch oven removes half the calories and almost ALL of the cholesterol


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*A few more....*

Almost the complete set-up. The round thing is a Cobb Grill/Smoker. This was our campsite at Tyler State Park.
We eat better camping than we do at home.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

That's one helluva setup whistlebritches. Can't wait to show the wife.


----------

